# William Shatner "Capt. Kirk" tells of his trip to space at 90 years old



## Paco Dennis (Oct 10, 2022)

I liked his reaction. He was/is overwhelmed by the experience. Here is an excerpt of his words...

_"Shatner almost immediately began to explain the feeling of escaping the Earth’s atmosphere, but waited patiently while Bezos stopped him to grab a bottle of champagne, which he sprayed on the other crew members as well as the assembled guests. “Everybody in the world needs to see it,” Shatner continued. “This comforter of blue that we have around us. We think, Oh, that’s blue sky. And then suddenly you shoot through it, all of a sudden, like you whip off a sheet when you’ve been asleep, and you’re looking into blackness. Into black ugliness.” He began to gesture down and then up, speaking in the trademark cadences that are so fondly familiar to fans of his appearances as Captain James T. Kirk, the commander of the Starship Enterprise, on “Star Trek.” “There is mother and Earth and comfort, and, there . . .” He gestured into the air, squinting toward the sun. “Is—is there death? Is that death? Is that the way death is?” Bezos, a longtime Trekkie who had a cameo role as an extraterrestrial in the 2016 film “Star Trek Beyond,” nodded. “I mean, whatever those other guys are doing,” Shatner added, likely referring to Bezos’s billionaire competitors at SpaceX (Elon Musk) and Virgin Galactic (Richard Branson). “What you have given me is the most profound experience I can imagine.” His voice cracked, and Bezos hugged him again. “I hope I never recover from this,” Shatner said."_

https://www.newyorker.com/news/dail...er-reacts-to-a-real-space-trip-as-only-he-can


----------



## Purwell (Oct 10, 2022)

It’s life Jim, but not as we know it.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 10, 2022)

Thank you for sharing this!  Wow!  What an incredible experience!


----------



## bowmore (Oct 10, 2022)

My reaction was the joy I saw when Mary Wallace (Wally) Funk went up. I met her in 1972 when she was working for the FAA in Santa Monica CA.


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 10, 2022)

William Shatner is an a**h***.  Leave him in space.


----------

